# Lynnhaven reds



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

Just spent a week down in Hatteras village. Fished the sound out of the coast guard station and did extremely well with the reds. 32" being the biggest, on free lined mullet. I'm itching to go again Which brings me to the lynnhaven question. I want to take a day trip (I'm 3 hours away in Waynesboro) and was wondering if first landing would be the better spot to launch or would the lesner bridge area? I've looked at the area on Google maps till my eyes have bled. Don't need spots burned just some advice. I'd be happy to give some Shenandoah river advice/float in exchange. The smallmouth have been on fire up here, if the heavy rains would stop blowing the river out! Thanks


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I heard rumor of some being caught in Lynnhaven lately. Not near the bridge, but up in the marshy areas. Cut fresh mullet.


----------



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

Salty

im heading to Hatteras next week, can you give me any intel on the reds? I know how to catch them, im just looking for some tips on where to find them. Flats and grass?

Thanks!


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

Will you be getting the off-road permit? We accessed all of our spots via 4x4. We had the best luck finding grassy patches close to deeper water. 3 to 4 feet of water with larger grass patches and sandy bottom was the best. The water was crystal clear when we were there so the super shallow bite wasn't happening. I'd be happy to pm you some specifics once I get to my computer.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Lynnhaven has been producing good numbers this year on multiple species.


----------

